# Gyno Cure



## tweeter (Aug 14, 2007)

Ive been reading up on a drug called letrozole for treating gyno. Has any one ever tried it? Most of the stuff i've read sounds good, Some people even say it cured their hard lumps along witht he puffyness. My nipples are puffy and pointy and they suck. I've read that its only good for gear related and if you use it fast. But theres so much S&%t on the internet thats not true I just wanted some other opinions.

Here are some web sites that go a little more in depth
Letrozole (Femara) Profile
All you need to know about GYNO. - Anabolic Steroids - Steroid.com / Anabolic Review Forums
Found a possible cure!
Letrozole-Femara - Non-Steroidal Aromatase Inhibitor
Letrozole (femara) ??? Anabolic Steroids Profile

there are tons of other sites about it

I think i'm going to try the letro nolvadex cycle and see what happens. I would like some feedback on the subject though.


----------



## tweeter (Aug 16, 2007)

so has anyone had results with this?


----------



## Pound for Pound (Oct 9, 2007)

it works for some but not everyone.  Beware of the side effects though, which may include, dry/achey joints, loss of libido and depression.


----------



## rippedwoody (Jan 30, 2008)

tweeter said:


> Ive been reading up on a drug called letrozole for treating gyno. Has any one ever tried it? Most of the stuff i've read sounds good, Some people even say it cured their hard lumps along witht he puffyness. My nipples are puffy and pointy and they suck. I've read that its only good for gear related and if you use it fast. But theres so much S&%t on the internet thats not true I just wanted some other opinions.
> 
> Here are some web sites that go a little more in depth
> Letrozole (Femara) Profile
> ...



What are your symptoms?  I was on a low dose test only cycle and after about one week (time of 2nd pin) I started noticing my nips where feeling a little odd.  I quit the test  and started doing my nolva that I had planned to use for PCT and for the most part it has not seemed to do anything.  I've got some letro and a-dex coming shortly.  There is nothing hard in or around my nipples except for the nipples themselves.  Other than the erect nips, sometimes I think my imagination/paranoia is taking over.


----------



## steve3303 (Feb 2, 2008)

yeah same here i went to the docs and he said that some males get sexaully arouse nipples and if no puffiness dont worry


----------



## Arnold (Feb 2, 2008)

Nolva is your best bet, however gyno can get to a point where only surgery can help.


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 4, 2009)

sorry to stir up such an old thread but i figured before mixing up a whole new one id just resurface an older one



ive suffered from gyno sense i was a teen (puberty induced)


ive sense had no problems with a flare up ever
in fact i even ran a cycle of S-drol with no sides to speak of (i know dumb idea at age 21)

this is basically my plan though, after talking to a few people who have actually had great success with this method, in fact everyone ive talked to who has actually tried this, said it worked flawlessly

ive been planning a "cycle" if you will
letrozole 2.5mg/day
tamox 40mg/day

i plan to run this for 3-4 weeks then tapper off over a 2 week period

my question is, would running a cycle of havoc first be unadvised? (havoc/epistane is said to "reduce gyno in some users")
or would the havoc cause adverse affects




ps
if i was to run havoc i would preload and pct with cycle support


----------



## kicka19 (Jan 6, 2009)

i had gyno surgry myself when i was newer to the game, some has grow back although not bad and i deal with it. I have debated letro except the sides seem horrible, watch out for E rebound also, could lead you to bigger problems then you started with


----------



## Pound for Pound (Jan 6, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> my question is, would running a cycle of havoc first be unadvised? (havoc/epistane is said to "reduce gyno in some users")
> or would the havoc cause adverse affects


At low doses it has helped gyno on some but do not go above 30mg if you're gyno prone.


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Jan 6, 2009)

kicka19 said:


> i had gyno surgry myself when i was newer to the game, some has grow back although not bad and i deal with it. I have debated letro except the sides seem horrible, watch out for E rebound also, could lead you to bigger problems then you started with



letro rebound can be real real bad.

i dicked around with it for a while and couldnt get a real hard on for two or more weeks. learned my lesson


----------



## CellWarrior (Jan 6, 2009)

Is your goal with this "Cycle" to reduce your Gyno?

Far as I know nothing really reduces gyno for good. If your gyno is caused from what you say. Go talk to your Doc and tell him it's been bothering you. They can remove it and your golden then. Insurance pays for it. I wouldn't take the chance of making the Gyno any worse. I'd get the gyno removed before doing anymore PS or PH. No point to take all the Letr./Tamox on top of everything else. The less you take the better.


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 12, 2009)

CellWarrior said:


> Is your goal with this "Cycle" to reduce your Gyno?
> 
> Far as I know nothing really reduces gyno for good. If your gyno is caused from what you say. Go talk to your Doc and tell him it's been bothering you. They can remove it and your golden then. Insurance pays for it. I wouldn't take the chance of making the Gyno any worse. I'd get the gyno removed before doing anymore PS or PH. No point to take all the Letr./Tamox on top of everything else. The less you take the better.




Yeah I would defnatly agree with that!!!


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 13, 2009)

well the products have been purchased..
in fact they had been before the post..

so any suggestions on the use would be taken gratefully...
otherwise ill post my findings..
if any

i should begin the Tomax/nolva and Letro in a couple weeks


anyone had any experience with 
ar-r.com?
are there "research products" any good?


----------



## Ben dur (Jan 13, 2009)

also
im not taking havoc/epi


----------



## freakinhuge (Jan 20, 2009)

letro definitely works for hyno problems, but it is very strong and should be a last resort. Nolva, arimide, exmestane should be first options.


----------



## chrito (Jan 20, 2009)

when you take as cycle always add or arimidex in cycle or nolvadex! and no way gyno come


----------



## Chubone (Feb 12, 2009)

Okay so I am new to this forum so please bare wit me. I am about to start a cycle that consists of: Test En., Liquid dbol, Tren, Nolvadex, and PCT wit Clomid. Mind you this is not my first cycle, but a new one that my nutritionist put me on. I have developed some Gyno from previous cycles and using some over the counter shit (sustevol, omnevol, etc.) which are good products in my opinion, but if you are gonna spend the money then why not get the goods, right? anyways I never used any estrogen blockers (which is my bad) so I developed the Gyno (hard lumps, puffyness, sore, and even some dis-charge) so reading around and doing some research I found that Letrozole can or has known to be able to reverse or even remove Gyno? Has anyone tried this? Did it work? I was also concerned about some of the sides such as the libido loss, is it permanent? I have pretty decent size and pretty lean, but the only thing that I struggle wit is my nipples which definitely doesn't give me an advantage for a show. Any advice or tips are greatly appreciated.


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 16, 2009)

if you have existing gyno, it will come back once you stop the letro.. I have a very small lump, gets puffy at various times during the day..I am goin to see my doc tom and have it removed very soon.. 

My Question: will the lump (the gyno ofcourse) return back once I begin with my cycles post surgery..? A frnd of mine, who is a national level competitor said that the gyno could return but then that would take about atleast 4 to 5 years if at all it did..thts just his observation..any thoughts on this?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 16, 2009)

gyno could begin to return post op imidiately

if your ever plan  on running another cycle why not just run arimadex and have tomox, or clomid on hand


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 18, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> gyno could begin to return post op imidiately
> 
> if your ever plan  on running another cycle why not just run arimadex and have tomox, or clomid on hand



yeah..tamox, clomid are all fine.. we all knw how tamox reduces gains while on a cycle.. it's time I get it cut..lets c whtever happens..


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 18, 2009)

Chubone said:


> Okay so I am new to this forum so please bare wit me. I am about to start a cycle that consists of: Test En., Liquid dbol, Tren, Nolvadex, and PCT wit Clomid. Mind you this is not my first cycle, but a new one that my nutritionist put me on. I have developed some Gyno from previous cycles and using some over the counter shit (sustevol, omnevol, etc.) which are good products in my opinion, but if you are gonna spend the money then why not get the goods, right? anyways I never used any estrogen blockers (which is my bad) so I developed the Gyno (hard lumps, puffyness, sore, and even some dis-charge) so reading around and doing some research I found that Letrozole can or has known to be able to reverse or even remove Gyno? Has anyone tried this? Did it work? I was also concerned about some of the sides such as the libido loss, is it permanent? I have pretty decent size and pretty lean, but the only thing that I struggle wit is my nipples which definitely doesn't give me an advantage for a show. Any advice or tips are greatly appreciated.




bro..I am goin for the op tomorrow..booked with my doc and he said tht the chances of the lump returning back post op are very less and even if it did, it wouldnt be noticeable at all.. tht it could be only very mild after the surgery.. lets c how it goes.. am gonna keep ya'll posted

I have been very transparent with my doc..my lump has reduced in size and becomes puffy only at certain times during the day now..other times it seems to be very normal..if am not wrong, it's almost the same as your problem..even I intend to compete this year ..anyway, I have spent a long time with it now..time to move ahead ..I hope for a positive result, thts all! Wish me good luck people!


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 19, 2009)

done..with the op guys! went alone and got it done..one hell of a day! am resting at home now..atlast I did it! 2009 is happening..yes! pm me if anyone got any questions..I don wanna steal this thread..thnx!


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 20, 2009)

steel away

its just general discussion by now anyhow


give us some stats and such
this operation seems interesting to me

ill probably never have it performed but its interesting none the less


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 26, 2009)

I got the op done years ago on both sides. I got bad gyno from being overweight before I even began lifting weights let alone dabbling with steroids.

 Its a very basic op, they just cut a small insision below the nipple and cut the breast tissue out. I was training again about a week after the op.

I had fluid drained from the area on both sides after the op a couple of times. which is no biggy. About 8 years and a few cycles 
later I have it returned on one side although nothing like before. Im now looking for some way to cure it without having another op.


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 27, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> . About 8 years and a few cycles
> later I have it returned on one side although nothing like before.



right..my doc said the same thing..that even if the gyno returned, it wouldn't be as much as it did the first time...your experience kind of justified my doc was correct! thnx for sharing tht info..


----------



## extrememuscle (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> steel away
> 
> its just general discussion by now anyhow
> 
> ...



sure Bendur...it was a gland excision..(my glands were very small but never went away completely..so I had to opt to get it cut) am recovering now..the bandage was removed 4 days post op..today is 8th day.. am at home all the time.. I still find it uncomfortable hittin a double bi pose or lifting my arms vertically..but I find improvements everyday.. tht apart am waiting to hit the gym starting next week.. planning to just do some cardio(bike) and get out..thts it..until I recover fully.. so thts my story til date..hope it doesn't reoccur..and I got it all done alone! so it's a secret @home! : )


----------



## quark (Feb 27, 2009)

extrememuscle said:


> sure Bendur...it was a gland excision..(my glands were very small but never went away completely..so I had to opt to get it cut) am recovering now..the bandage was removed 4 days post op..today is 8th day.. am at home all the time.. I still find it uncomfortable hittin a double bi pose or lifting my arms vertically..but I find improvements everyday.. tht apart am waiting to hit the gym starting next week.. planning to just do some cardio(bike) and get out..thts it..until I recover fully.. so thts my story til date..hope it doesn't reoccur..and I got it all done alone! so it's a secret @home! : )



Good luck bro, thanks for sharing.


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2009)

So did anyone try letro/nolva treatment, or was it just a theory? Last visit to my doc he told me there was nothing wrong with my obvuious "gyno" "its your body composition" is it possible that my body is just holding fat on my chest or is it the gyno I suspected since I was 16?


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2009)

So did anyone try letro/nolva treatment, or was it just a theory? Last visit to my doc he told me there was nothing wrong with my obvuious "gyno" "its your body composition" is it possible that my body is just holding fat on my chest or is it the gyno I suspected since I was 16?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

well my case is certainly gyno

i have hard glandular tissue directly under the nipple about the size of a stack of 4 or 5 nickles

strange way to discribe it but
whatever

after letro nolva treatment
i have a noticable reduction in size

they are down to about the size of a marble

idk

letro/nolva works

i only used .75 mg of letro and 1mg of novla/tomox for the majority of the treatment

ive tappered down to .25 mg of letro 
and ive increased the tomox to 1.5 mg

as i tapper down the letro
i will continue witht that dosage of tomox
then i will gradually tapper of of tomox untill i am completely out


the results are certainly noticable to me
we will see if they are lasting

i may try this again after a few months if the reduction sticks

probably use more tomox
as i am under the understanding that this is the powerhouse of the process

and letro is certainly nothing to fuck around with
it should be used under strict control
i have not missed a dosage by more than about 1 hour

cant skip dosages
cant waiver on the mg's

and the tapper off must be controlled

i am under the understanding that the rebound can be detrimental


----------



## CG (Feb 27, 2009)

Shit man, good to hear its workin for you. How much longer are you gonna be on it? Hopefully I can get a doctor up here to do something about this, (ie surgery or perscribe it all) otherwise it'll be in my oh so scientific hands lol. Any idea if/how well just nolva/tamox would work??

Thanks

And good luck 
C


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

well
i got about a week left tappering off the letro
6days actually

then about a week at more of 30mg of tomox before i tapper off of that

ill be completely off in about 3 weeks


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 27, 2009)

Ben dur said:


> well my case is certainly gyno
> 
> i have hard glandular tissue directly under the nipple about the size of a stack of 4 or 5 nickles
> 
> ...


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 27, 2009)

What side effects did you experience with letro?


----------



## Ben dur (Feb 27, 2009)

low libido(not gone)

slight acne(not even sure if there was a noticable increase honestly)


its the rebound you have to watch for


----------



## Road Warrior (May 26, 2010)

Quick Question if I brought up my small case to my Family Doctor would she prescribe eme Letrozole?


----------



## lifterjaydawg (Jun 25, 2010)

you don't need a prescription you can get liquid letro from the board sponsor cemproducts.


----------



## orthe (Oct 27, 2011)

i ordered liquid letro and liquid tamox from rui-products.com, the vile says; 'for research purposes only, not for human consumsion'. 
am i supposed to inject that?
i also got some syringess: 3cc/ml (0.65 x 25mm)  23G x 1"
is that the correct syringe to use?


----------



## Digitalash (Oct 27, 2011)

definitely do everything you can to avoid the rebound, switching to aromasin or running nolva for a few weeks should work

I ran letro for about 2 1/2 months and it reduced the size of my pubertal gyno pretty considerably, but a good portion came back when I tapered ineffectively and didn't use a serm/suicidal AI


----------



## chold (Oct 27, 2011)

orthe said:


> i ordered liquid letro and liquid tamox from rui-products.com, the vile says; 'for research purposes only, not for human consumsion'.
> am i supposed to inject that?
> i also got some syringess: 3cc/ml (0.65 x 25mm) 23G x 1"
> is that the correct syringe to use?


 
NO! You can use the needle & syringe to draw out the exact amount, but remove the needle and squirt the contents in the mouth of your research rat


----------



## orthe (Oct 28, 2011)

what??
i bought it for myself, to try and decrease my gyno. 
should i take it by mouth then?


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 28, 2011)

orthe said:


> what??
> i bought it for myself, to try and decrease my gyno.
> should i take it by mouth then?



PRODUCTS ARE NOT FOR HUMAN USE ... so don't post on a public forum that you plan to use them on yourself... read between the lines

you absolutely do not inject any research chemicals into test subjects, they are for oral use only.

..

to Road Warrior, It is highly unlikely that your MD would prescribe letro, but some dr's are better than others with these kind of thing. Purchase Peptides has high grade research chemical AI's and Serms for research purposes only, use the link in my signature to order and PM if you have any questions


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Oct 28, 2011)

Off topic, but road warrior I call BS on your 3550 pound bench press 

(accidentally add a '0'??)


----------



## picklez (Nov 5, 2011)

BUMP!!!


16 Ways to Fight Gyno - if that's what you have..
16 Ways to Fight Gynecomastia
by Eric Potratz

Gynecomastia = Gyno

Most people think the only way to combat gyno is to use Nolvadex or Clomid. Considering the undesirable side-effects of these drugs, I generally don???t prefer these as the first line of defense. I have expressed my concerns about SERM???s in my article ??? Clomid & Nolvadex ??? The Dark Side.

In this article I summarize alternative methods for combating the occurrence of gyno. The advice given in this article is the result of over 10 years experience in counseling individuals with AAS induced gyno.

If you have gyno as a result of an endocrine disorder, I advise consulting your doctor before making changes to your prescribed medical regimen.

You Do Not Have Gyno!

During mammary tissue growth (the onset of gyno), you may notice the following symptoms -
Puffy or swollen nipples
Overly sensitive nipples
Itchiness around the nipples

Editorial note: I promise ??? that is the last time I will ever say nipples.

Now, just because you may have these symptoms does not mean you HAVE GYNO. It simply means that you HAVE GYNO SYMPTOMS. Remember, it is normal to have a small flat pea sized lump under the nipple. This is NOT gyno.

Now, if you allow these above symptoms to progress for several weeks then you may develop gyno. So if you are experiencing any of the above symptoms then you are smart to take action before it???s too late ??? But please stop emailing me saying you ???have gyno??? after 3 days on a cycle ??? this is physiologically impossible.

The good news is that even if you do have a slight case of gyno that you developed from a cycle, it???s probably 100% reversible. Read on???

Nipples.

Gyno Hysteria

No level of gyno is ???permanent???. Any level of gyno can be reversed by dietary, supplemental and/or hormonal intervention. Mammary tissue (gyno) can be catabolized like any other tissue in the body. It???s just a matter of creating the right physiological environment within your body. Therefore, as far as I???m concerned, all gyno is temporary or semi-permanent at worse.

Here are the basic levels of gyno -

Level 1 ??? A dime sized glandular lump ??? which can emerge as soon as 2-3 weeks after ???gyno symptoms??? appear. This type of gyno can transform into a more serious level 2 gyno if left untreated for more than 4-6 weeks. In most cases, this initial level 1 gyno disappears once the hormonal environment improves, which is generally 2-3 weeks after the inflicting steroids clear the system.

Level 2 ??? A quarter sized glandular lump. This type of gyno does not completely disappear on its own, but may gradually shrink to ???Level 1″ size after discontinuing the inflicting steroids. Completely reversing level 2 gyno requires aggressive dietary and supplemental intervention in conjunction with prescription grade drugs.

Generally, the levels of gyno can be referred to in the following way -

level 1 = temporary

level 2 = semi-permanent

Be warned, if gyno is allowed to grow large enough, the cost of surgery may be more cost efficient than trying to battle the gyno through drug and lifestyle changes ??? which could otherwise take months or years of intervention.

Following the 16 points below will help you prevent and reverse level 1 & 2 gyno ???


The 16 Points

Consider all the following points. Remember, there are many factors that can contribute to gyno and performing just a handful of the points below may be the key to avoiding gyno all together.

1. Your naturally occurring 5a-reduced metabolites are your friends in preventing and reversing gyno. 5a-reduced metabolites include androsterone, androstanedione, androstanediol and dihydrotestosterone (DHT) as the most powerful 5a-reduced hormone. These hormones help prevent gyno by lowering estrogen and blocking the effect of estrogen at the hormone receptor. (1-8) Unless you have serious androgen related hair loss you want to keep your 5a-reduced metabolites relatively high to avoid gyno.

Methods for increasing 5a-reduced metabolites (DHT) are listed in preferred order -

Topical testosterone applied to the scrotum will rapidly increase DHT levels with minimal estrogen conversion. (for more information on topical steroids, read this article)

Use a DHT pro-hormone such as androsterone, found in AndroHard. This will raise DHT with zero risk of estrogen conversion.

Injectable testosterone along with an AI to prevent excessive estrogen conversion.

High dose oral 4-DHEA or DHEA along with an AI to prevent excessive estrogen conversion.

2. If you are concerned about gyno, avoid finesteride at all costs. It lowers all 5a-reduced metabolites to undesirable levels and has an extremely long half-life which continues to suppress DHT levels long after discontinuing the drug. (9) Progesterone would be a better anti-DHT alternative if you are concerned with hair loss. Plus, progesterone can clear the system within 24hrs making a mistake in dosing much less risky.

3. Almost all sources of gyno can be linked back to having insufficient levels of 5a-reduced metabolites in the body. In theory, any amount of estrogen/progesterone can be blocked by sufficient DHT. (10-14) Also, high DHT and enlargement of the prostate is a myth, however high estrogen and high DHT can lead to an inflamed prostate, so you want to at least make an effort to keep estrogen in a normal range. (14)

4. Trenbolone, TREN, Nandrolone can cause gyno because they lack a potent 5a-reduced metabolite (dihydronandrolone is weaker than dihydrotestosterone). (15) If you are worried about gyno from progestational steroids you should consider boosting your 5a-reduced metabolites during the cycle (mentioned above). This can avoid most if not all of the gyno problems associated with progestational hormones. I should mention here that aromatase inhibitors alone (AI???s) will not help prevent gyno from progestational compounds. It is the antagonistic action of 5a-reduced hormones that is required.

5. Nothing is going to antagonize estrogen at the estrogen receptor (ER) better than actual DHT. While DHT derivatives or analogs such as Anavar, Winstrol, Masteron, Epistane, Superdrone, ect may be 5a-reduced, they cannot convert to actual DHT and thus cannot directly inhibit gyno at the receptor level (since they lack the ultra-high binding affinity for the AR that true DHT possesses). (16)

6. Natural anti-estrogens (resveratrol, chrysin, I3C, DIM, ect) are great for PCT and can stimulate the HPTA and manage healthy estrogen metabolism, but they are not strong enough to prevent aromatization from high doses of aromatizing steroids. Don???t rely on these to prevent gyno during a cycle.

7. Reducing prolactin will reduce the overall stimulation on mammary growth. Suppressing prolactin is useful as a temporary method to help slow or stop gyno growth. However, continuing anti-prolactin treatment is not recommended to be continued beyond 8 weeks. Methods of suppressing prolactin include -

Vitex at 460mg/day
Vitamin B6 at 200-400mg/day
Mucuna Pruriens (15%-20% L-Dopa) 4-6g/day
Increasing DHT may also lower prolactin release (17)

8. Don???t fiddle with your nipples. This increases prolactin release which can make gyno worse.

9. IGF-1, GH, insulin and prolactin are all potent growth factors in gyno growth. Limiting these hormones will reduce the likelihood of experiencing gyno symptoms. ???Bulking??? (aka., eating-a-shitload-of-everything) will increase most of the growth factors listed above. Cutting calories (especially carbohydrates) will suppress insulin and IGF-1 therefore reducing the overall stimulatory effect on mammary growth. Ketogenic diet = less risk of gyno.

10. Body fat (adipose tissue) is the main site for androgens to convert to estrogens. Therefore, being overweight or having high body fat increases your gyno risk. This is another good reason to go on a cutting cycle if you are gyno prone. Reducing body fat will lower your rate of estrogen conversion from aromatizing steroids. (18)

11. Caffeine consumption can inhibit clearance of estrogen from the liver by competing for the P-450 oxidase system. Avoid caffeine if you are concerned about high estrogen levels.

12. Avoid supplements containing forskolin if concerned about gyno. Forskolin increases aromatase activity via cAMP modulation and can increase formation of estrogen. (23,24)

13. Increasing fiber intake (both soluble and insoluble) can enhance clearance of estrogens from the intestines. Research shows that increasing fiber intake in humans can reduce estrogen levels by up to 22%. (19)

14. Reducing estrogen below the normal range (such as over dosing arimidex, letrozol, aromasin or formestane) can eventually reduce SHBG levels, thus allowing more estrogen to freely circulate (by offsetting it from SHBG). Higher levels of freely circulating estrogen can amplify breast tissue growth (20). SHBG also appears to have anti-estrogenic effects at the cell receptor level. (21, 22) Avoiding over suppression of SHBG will reduce your gyno risk.

15. Don???t be afraid to lower the dose mid cycle. People have a tendency to panic at the first sign of gyno and drop everything. Generally, just lowering the dose of the afflicting steroid can offer gyno relief within 4-5 days.

16. Save SERM???s as your last resort against gyno. You do not need a SERM (tormifene, clomid or nolva) to avoid gyno from a properly planned cycle. If you are still having gyno problems after following the above points, consider the fact that you have a poorly planned cycle and you need to revaluate the compounds you have chosen.


References:

1. Dihydrotestosterone may inhibit hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal activity by acting through estrogen receptor in the male mouse.
Lund TD, et al.
Neurosci Lett. 2004 Jul 15;365(1):43-7.

2. Androgen-induced inhibition of proliferation in human breast cancer MCF7 cells transfected with androgen receptor.
Szelei J, et al.
Tufts University School of Medicine, Department of Anatomy and Cellular Biology, Boston, Massachusetts 02111, USA.

3. The non-aromatizable androgen, dihydrotestosterone, induces antiestrogenic responses in the rainbow trout.
Shilling AD, et al.
Agricultural and Life Sciences Building, room 1007, Oregon State University, Corvallis, OR 97331, USA.

4. The androgen 5alpha-dihydrotestosterone and its metabolite 5alpha-androstan-3beta, 17beta-diol inhibit the hypothalamo-pituitary-adrenal response to stress by acting through estrogen receptor beta-expressing neurons in the hypothalamus.
Lund TD, et al.
J Neurosci. 2006 Feb 1;26(5):1448-56.

5. Steroid modulation of aromatase activity in human cultured breast carcinoma cells.
Perel E, et al.
J Steroid Biochem. 1988 Apr;29(4):393-9.

6. Aromatase activity in the breast and other peripheral tissues and its therapeutic regulation.
Killinger DW, et al.
Steroids. 1987 Oct-Dec;50(4-6):523-36. Review.

7. The intracellular control of aromatase activity by 5 alpha-reduced androgens in human breast carcinoma cells in culture.
Perel E, et al
J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1984 Mar;58(3):467-72.

8. FSH-induced aromatase activity in porcine granulosa cells: non-competitive inhibition by non-aromatizable androgens.
Chan WK, et al
J Endocrinol. 1986 Mar;108(3):335-41.

9. The effect of 5 alpha-reductase inhibitors on erectile function.
Canguven O, Burnett AL.
J Androl. 2008 Sep-Oct;29(5):514-23.

10. Comparative Pharmacokinetics of Three Doses of Percutaneous Dihydrotestosterone Gel in Healthy Elderly Men ??? A Clinical Research Center Study*
C. Wang et al.
Journal of Clinical Endocrinology and Metabolism Vol. 83, No. 8 (1998)

11. Successful percutaneous dihydrotestosterone treatment of gynecomastia occurring during highly active antiretroviral therapy: four cases and a review of the literature.
Benveniste O et al.
Clin Infect Dis. 2001 Sep 15;33(6):891-3.

12. Gynecomastia: effect of prolonged treatment with dihydrotestosterone by the percutaneous route.
Kuhn J et al.
Presse Med 12;21-25. (1983)

13. Percutaneous dihydrotestosterone (DHT) treatment. In: Nieschlag E, Behre HM, eds. Testosterone: action, deficiency substitution.
Schaison G, Nahoul K, Couzinet B.
Berlin: Springer Verlag; 155-164. (1990)

14. Transdermal dihydrotestosterone and treatment of ???andropause???.
de Lignieres B.
Ann Med 1993;25: 235-41.

15. Metabolism and receptor binding of nandrolone and testosterone under invitro and invivo conditions.
Bergink et al.
Acta Endocrinol Suppl (Copenh). 271:31-7, 1985

16. Pharmacology of Reproduction
David E, et al.
Principles of Pharmacology (second edition) p. 510 (2008)

17. Antagonism of estrogen-induced prolactin release by dihydrotestosterone.
Brann DW, et al.
Biol Reprod. 1989 Jun;40(6):1201-7.

18. Aromatase ??? a brief overview
Simpson ER, et al
Annu Rev Physiol. 64:93-127, 2002

19. Dietary fiber intake and endogenous serum hormone levels in naturally postmenopausal Mexican American women: the Multiethnic Cohort Study.
Monroe KR et al.
Nutr Cancer. 2007;58(2):127-35.

20. Williams Textbook of Endocrinology.
Wilson, et al.
9th ED. Philadelphia: Saunders, 1997

21. Sex steroid binding protein receptor (SBP-R) is related to a reduced proliferation rate in human breast cancer.
Catalano MG, et al.
Breast Cancer Res Treat. 42(3):227-34, 1997

22. Biological relevance of the interaction between sex steroid binding protein and its specific receptor of MCF-7 cells under SBP and estradiol treatment.
Fissore F, et al.
Steroids, 59(11):661-7, 1994

23. Progestin-dependent effect of forskolin on human endometrial aromatase activity.
Tseng L, Malbon CC, Lane B, Kaplan C, Mazella J, Dahler H, Tseng A.
Hum Reprod. 1987 Jul;2(5):371-7.

24. Forskolin up-regulates aromatase (CYP19) activity and gene transcripts in the human adrenocortical carcinoma cell line H295R.
Watanabe M, Nakajin S.
J Endocrinol. 2004 Jan;180(1):125-33.


----------



## orthe (Dec 11, 2011)

what kind of syringe do i use to measure 1mg(0.001mL) of liquid. i have 1/2cc syringes, it seems that the minimum that i can measure is 10mg(0.01mL)


----------



## inkd (Dec 20, 2011)

Picklez---great post man


----------



## picklez (Jan 18, 2012)

inkd said:


> Picklez---great post man




Thanks inkd


----------

